# Cobalt Eaton's poison



## bne74honda (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I dug a perfectly flawless 1 oz. cobalt Eaton's Toronto poison today. I am wondering if anyone can give me some idea of value. Dummy I am, I forgot my camera tonight but can post a pic soon. 

 Brian


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 22, 2010)

*Cobalt Eaton's poison - picture*

This isn't my bottle but a sample from eBay - mine's 1oz variety, this is the 4 oz. but a little rougher than mine. I don't know if the 4 oz is scarcer......note the price.

 http://cgi.ebay.ca/VERY-RARE-EATONS-TORONTO-4oz-COBALT-BLUE-POISON-BOTTLE-/190453905040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2c57eff690#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 22, 2010)

*RE: Cobalt Eaton's poison - picture*

I'm not sure on this, but the flatbacks by Eaton seem to command a good price.  But, those asking for that price rarely sell them.  There was an amber Eatons that someone was trying to sell on ebay (*canadatopps716 I think)* and it was over $400, and I think it was relisted over the course of a year ( in fact, eventually a matching cobalt one joined the listing).  We made an offer on it (one that was more reasonable) and was turned down.  I don't know if it ever sold or just gave up listing it.  Anyway, the Four Seasons bottle club up in CA. could give you a better idea.

 http://www.canadianbottlecollectors.com/


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 22, 2010)

*RE: Cobalt Eaton's poison - picture*

Well, that is the seller, and no, the bottle(s) still hasn't sold yet.  In fact, it got a smaller addition to the group.  Still expensive, and still not selling.  I don't know if they are asking 2005 prices during a recession or just overpriced.

 All I can say is of all the flatback makers, this must be a rare maker along with the American flatback, KI-3, as this style of bottle is very common, 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/3-AMBER-COBALT-T-EATON-CAREFUL-TORONTO-POISON-BOTTLE-/280568738595?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4153333323


----------



## Bixel (Oct 22, 2010)

*RE: Cobalt Eaton's poison - picture*

A 1OZ Eaton cobalt poison should be worth something in the range of 20 bucks, possibly up to 30 if it is flawless. Normally the larger sizes do bring a bit more value, but not always.

 Good find! I love finding those flatback Canadian cobalt poisons!


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 22, 2010)

*RE: Cobalt Eaton's poison - picture*

Thanks folks. I saw those 3 on eBay myself but am always wary of posted prices - remember the small common 'Contents 2 fluid oz' selling for $1,000,000 a couple of years ago? Anyhow, I know Eaton's was either the only or one of the few that put 'Be Careful' after the word poison. I kinda figured the larger sizes commanded higher prices but found that 600+ kinda high. 

 Thanks again and I will check with Four Seasons as well.

 Brian


----------

